# homemade insert boot to cover up "slammer" exhaust



## redrig (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am working on building a homemade insert boot so that I can run a full liner for my new insert.

the Ventinox insert boot is too tall for my application.

I have access to a metal fab shop, so building it should be cake, but I have a couple of questions about building this.

1. is 1/8 steel sufficient ?

2. Any recommendations for the type of 6" pipe to weld to the top of it ? I need the size that will connect up with the appliance adaptor for newer stoves.

Any Ideas on the size of what is needed ? OD or ID  for 6 " I would hate to weld up the wrong size and then have to adapt to that.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2012)

What stove is this? 24 or 22 gauge stainless is totally sufficient.


----------



## redrig (Oct 14, 2012)

The brand is Alpine gas, but its a woodburner.they are out of Utah and no longer make wood burners

It uses an outside blower to push in cold air from outside.

the  current exhaust setup is a 4 x 15 rectangle, so basically I am building a box on top of that, but I dont know what size pipe to weld to the top of this custom box.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2012)

Check out the pre-made adapters:

http://www.hartshearth.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=222
http://savemoneywithus.com/RelinerAdaptorsEtc.html
http://www.chimney-liner-central.com/chimney_components.html


----------



## redrig (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank for the links on those Begreen. There are a couple of problems with those premade ones and fitment on my stove.

for the adapter type made from the stainless, those make  the adapter go down inside of the rectangle exhaust and my damper is right there at the top of the exhaust, so with those I would not be able to control the damper.

For the other insert boot types, those are too tall, between the stove and those adapters it will be too tall to get in the opening. 

Does anyone have an uninstalled stove or the appliance connecter that they could get me a measurement from ? of the 6" variety

 Thank you again


----------



## redrig (Oct 23, 2012)

Quick question on that appliance connector.

Does that connection go inside or outside of the insert flue ?

I would think it goes around the outside, but I see that they are crimped on the bottom so that makes me think that they are meant to go inside.

The reason I ask is that I found this place online that sell all kinds of steel tubing by the inch. 

http://www.speedymetals.com/s-204-round-tube.aspx?pagenum=10

does anyone have a recommendation of what size OD or ID I should get for a 6" liner to connect to.

Thank you.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Oct 25, 2012)

You say the ventinox is too tall.  How much space do you have?  From what I can tell, the ventinox boot is only about 3.5-4" tall.


----------



## redrig (Oct 25, 2012)

I have all of the numbers at my house and I am at work right now.

but if I recall right I need to keep everything under 3" on this adapter that i will be building.

I am thinking of building a 1" high recatangle box of 1/8 steel and then maybe 2" or so of 6" pipe, still working on how to make the connection to the liner itself.


----------

